# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Preparing Calea Zacatechichi

## Zanwolf

Hello everyone.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I thought the Research thread would best suit what I need to ask.

I have ordered some Calea Zacatechichi, i have brought two types, the standard Calea Zacatechichi in 10g and Calea Zacatechichi 10x extract in 1g.

I am going to experiment with smoking Calea Zacatechichi as well as preparing it in a tea.

My question is (and might sound stupid), but how do you prepare this to be made into a tea?
Is it simply putting the recommended dose (I don't know what a recommended dose of Calea Zacatechichi would be) into a pan and boiling it for 15 minutes, then straining it into a cup and drinking it?

I am 11 - 12 stone, that is 154 - 168lbs. I am 5 foot 9.

My plan is to put part 10x and part the standard of Calea Zacatechichi into a tea.

I just need to know the way to prepare this tea in accordance to my body weight and height.

I will then report on here my experience(s) with greater dreams/ lucid dreaming.

Thank you to anyone who can help/ aid me in giving me the right information to my question.
Once again, thank you and happy dreams.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> Hello everyone.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, but I thought the Research thread would best suit what I need to ask.
> 
> I have ordered some Calea Zacatechichi, i have brought two types, the standard Calea Zacatechichi in 10g and Calea Zacatechichi 10x extract in 1g.
> 
> I am going to experiment with smoking Calea Zacatechichi as well as preparing it in a tea.
> 
> My question is (and might sound stupid), but how do you prepare this to be made into a tea?
> ...



don't waste 10x in tea!!!  1) the taste can be very disagreeable to some. 2) the tea form seems to be the least effective.

I suggest put it in a bowl or roll it up in a joint.

If you are determined to put it in tea simply use your hand as a measuring cup. Traditionally it was as much as you could hold in one hand. Then you make it like any other tea except you might want to leave it there 10-15min before drinking. With that said you don't have to strain it. You could drink it & get every little bit of benefit by consuming it all.

or strain it out

----------


## Zanwolf

Thank you for that information, it shall come in handy.

As for preparing the tea, could go into a bit more detail please (I've only ever made one type of tea from the herb form, and that was Kratom)

Is it just a case of sticking a handful of the leafs/ herbs into a pan and heating it for 15 minutes?

Thanks again.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

bring water to boil. Then reduce heat to simmer or turn off.  Wait 10-15min then its ready to drink. MANY people prefer sweeteners with calea. It is extremely bitter which I kinda like but if you aren't like me grab honey or sugar.

----------


## tommo

Traditionally it was drank in tea while smoking it too.  This is so you get a strong instant effect from the smoke plus a longer lasting effect from the tea.  Apparently bitter as hell but it's alright if you can handle that.
There's also fake Calea going around in America apparently so if it's not bitter you've got the fake one.  Just a warning.
It's not harmful though.  Just won't work.

----------


## Zanwolf

How much water is to be used if I want to put the fluid into a drinking mug afterwards to drink? 

About 2 mugs full of water or more into the pan?

----------


## Zanwolf

Ok I figured out how much water to use.

I made the tea, and may I say. I am never going to try that again. It was so bitter. The first part of the taste at the front of the mouth isn't too bad, but once you swallow, it leaves such a bitter taste, I couldn't stand it, but I drank the tea.

I drank the tea about an hour to an hour and half before going to bed. I even smoked two bowls of it about 10 minutes before bed. 

Upon going to bed I felt very, very tired (and usually I don't feel like this), it was only 11p.m and I usually don't go to bed till about 2 - 3a.m. But I was tired and feel asleep quite quickly.

Upon waking in the morning at 4:20a.m and realising it was xmas and no one will be up now, I went back to sleep to wake up at 9:20a.m (not the usual time for me to get up, but I did go to bed at 11p.m) feeling refreshed and energised.
I had a great vivid dream and could recall it very easy upon waking.

In all I found that this plant does help with recalling dreams, but obviously I will smoke more of it (I am not drinking the tea again) to be more conclusive. 

But the smoke does not taste bad at all. Actually the tea in a hot pan of water, and smoked, smells quite like chilly or curry. 
Does anyone else think this?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

> Ok I figured out how much water to use.
> 
> I made the tea, and may I say. I am never going to try that again. It was so bitter. The first part of the taste at the front of the mouth isn't too bad, but once you swallow, it leaves such a bitter taste, I couldn't stand it, but I drank the tea.
> 
> I drank the tea about an hour to an hour and half before going to bed. I even smoked two bowls of it about 10 minutes before bed. 
> 
> Upon going to bed I felt very, very tired (and usually I don't feel like this), it was only 11p.m and I usually don't go to bed till about 2 - 3a.m. But I was tired and feel asleep quite quickly.
> 
> Upon waking in the morning at 4:20a.m and realising it was xmas and no one will be up now, I went back to sleep to wake up at 9:20a.m (not the usual time for me to get up, but I did go to bed at 11p.m) feeling refreshed and energised.
> ...



Can't say I rememeber it smelling like curry.

Try smoking the leaves & or tea or not, before taking a nap.  Then you might notice the herb spiking your lucidity

----------


## Zanwolf

Right guys and girls.

I know I've already explained this earlier on, but this is more detailed.

The first time I tried it was the night before Christmas. I made it into a tea, and by god was it the most bitter tasting tea I have ever tried. I did use a strategy however, not a great one, but one none the less, I drank the tea in big gulps. I might add that I felt as though I was going to throw up.
I drank the tea about an hour to an hour and a half before going to bed. In that time I played some GTA IV and watched a bit of TV.

Then, just before going to bed. I smoked two hits of the stuff in a bong. Upon going to bed I felt very relaxed, almost in a dream like state. Very mellow, relaxed and tired. I feel asleep with ease. 
Upon waking up the next day I could remember my dreams and recall them with great vividness. I can not say I had a lucid dream however.
I dreamt of fields of mushrooms, lots of beautiful scenery, such as plants, trees, flowers and animals.
I felt very, very refreshed upon waking up the next day as well.

Since Christmas day I haven't drank or smoked any more of the herb till last night.

Me and my Cousin sat downstairs at about 2:30a.m. We drank warm milk. I smoked 5 hits of the herb and he smoked 4. I might add I had a cheese and salad cream sandwich 15 minutes before smoking the herb and drinking, my cousin did not have a sandwich.

After smoking the 5 hits I decided to go to bed. I was in such a state of relaxation that once my head hit the pillow I felt as though my head had sank into the ocean.

When I woke up however. I did not feel refreshed as I had done the day after Christmas, and I could not recall my dreams that well at all. I could only remember one part of my dreams, and that was being in a room with my brother and this girl. Other than that I can't recall it very vividly either.

My cousin on the other hand, who only had the warm milk and 5 hits. Said he had the most vivid dream he had ever had in his life. His dream, strangely, was about mushrooms and other spiritual plants/ fungus. He also dreamt of a herb called Dyoti, which he had never heard of before. So he researched it today and found it to be a real herb used for many things, one being spirituality.

Anyway, I am putting this down to the fact that I had a cheese sandwich 15 minutes before smoking the herb. My cousin still got the effects but did not eat, I however, did.
I believe this was the main factor in why I could not recall my dreams. Obviously lots of other factors come into play, but I will say that, that maybe one of the major factors to why it did not work on me that night. Even though cheese is supposed to give some form of dreams, as well as milk.
Maybe on the other hand I needed more hits, or I should have held it in for longer (I typically held it in for about 10 - 20 seconds.) Is there a recommended time to which a person should hold it in for?

I can not say for sure, but I am quite fond of this herb and I will experiment more with it. Making more of the bitter tea, smoking etc. I will try mixing drinking and smoking together, just drinking, just smoking etc and see what results present themselves. 
I will also post my findings etc on here.

Good dreams to all!

----------


## Motumz

Ohhh dude this excites me! I really wish I could smoke it alot. Unfornutely, I'm 16 and live with my parents. So the only time I get to experiment with it is with friends. But this encourages me to smoke it now. Maybe when it warms up I'll start going outside to smoke!  ::D: 

Thanks for the information man.

----------


## Zanwolf

Smoking it is the best way for its effects to work, but you need to smoke it about 10 minutes before actually going to bed.
The only downside to smoking it is its effects don't last that long. So you need to fall asleep within 30 mins to an hour for it's effects to work.

You can however make it into a tea. Which isn't as strong, but the effects last longer. So if you combined them both you'd get a much better experience.

Drink the tea an hour before going to bed, then smoke 2 - 5 hits of it in a bong or a blunt. Don't use tobacco as it will wake you up.

This way you have the tea in your system that will last far longer than smoking it, but smoking it before bed will enhance it's effects.
This is the typical method used by the Chontal of Mexico. Basically you get the best out of it if you drink and smoke it.

It doesn't take too long to make either.

The most bitter tasting liquid you will ever try, but adding honey and sugar some what takes away the taste.

Best way to make it is to boil your kettle, put the boiling water into a pan, turn on your hob on full for about 30 seconds, then bring it down to simmer and add the herb. Let it simmer for 15 - 20 mins (most people say 15, but I give it that extra 5 just to be certain). Then strain the tea into a pot/ cup or whatever you like and throw away the used herb.

Now with drinking it, and this might sound silly, but I have found a way so the taste doesn't linger at the back of your throat. Basically with every portion you drink, once you swallow, exhale outwards through your mouth, then instantly drink a sip of water, do this for every sip of the tea you drink. I found this the best method to get rid of the bitter taste it leaves in the back of your throat.
But be patient with the tea, don't gulp it down in 10 minutes as you will find the taste (unless of course you like bitter stuff) will make you feel quite sick. So take your time with drinking it.
You might look silly with a cup of tea, exhaling out through your mouth and then instantly sipping on water afterwards, but believe me, it's worth looking a little silly so that taste doesn't put you off drinking it.

Make sure to finish the whole cup, and use about 5 grams of the stuff when boiling it on the hob.

If your parents ask, just say your making some calm herbal tea. It smells slightly like chilli powder I find, that might be me however.

Hope all this info helps man.

----------


## Motumz

It really has man! Thanks. But one question, not sure if you posted it in your topic or not, but are you using Calea extract? Or just the leafes? I'm using chopped up leaves unfortunetly. I could take a picture if you'd like.

And if you're using extract. Where did you get it, and how much was it?

----------


## Zanwolf

I'm using extract I believe.

I'm in the U.K and I get it off *this site*, the price is quite good, £2.95 for 10 grams, reduced from £10.

There is also 10x, but that is £10 for 1 gram.

There is *this site* I have found that is situated in the U.S.

Prices are pretty much the same in the U.K as they are in the U.S if you do the conversion.

Hope that helps you out.

----------


## Motumz

Dang that's cheaper than I expected!  ::D:  I'm definitely going to buy some when I get my credit card in the mail.

By the way, do you know if it has any smell when you smoke it? I know it probably would. But is it strong? How long does it take to go away? Ect..  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

I've heard someone say it smells like weed sort of.  Although it's common for people to compare every drug to weed lol
Just smoke it outside.

----------


## Motumz

> I've heard someone say it smells like weed sort of.  Although it's common for people to compare every drug to weed lol
> Just smoke it outside.



Soooo true!  ::roll::  "*Mom.. on New Years:* MICHAEL!! I smell weed on you! - *Me:* It's fireworks..... bitch!.."

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

It really does smell like weed. Not like sort of but really it does. Not so much like dank but some of your reg

----------


## tommo

> Soooo true!  "*Mom.. on New Years:* MICHAEL!! I smell weed on you! - *Me:* It's fireworks..... bitch!.."



HAHA, that happens especially when people know you smoke.




> It really does smell like weed. Not like sort of but really it does. Not so much like dank but some of your reg



Interesting.  I thought Skullcap was similar to weed too, not that really fresh pine sort of good weed, but yeah regular weed?  Have you tried skullcap, is it similar to that?

----------


## Motumz

> HAHA, that happens especially when people know you smoke.
> 
> Interesting.  I thought Skullcap was similar to weed too, not that really fresh pine sort of good weed, but yeah regular weed?  Have you tried skullcap, is it similar to that?



Hmm so I'm guessing the extract smells like weed'ish? Because Calea dried leaves that I smoked, smelled like pine.. and tasted like it as well. It wasn't a very pleasant taste...  :tongue2:

----------


## Zanwolf

> Hmm so I'm guessing the extract smells like weed'ish? Because Calea dried leaves that I smoked, smelled like pine.. and tasted like it as well. It wasn't a very pleasant taste...



Calea Z doesn't smell like weed.

I think it has a smell similar to some normal house hold herbs, and when smoked it's sort of what you said, like pine.

The smell goes very quickly, just use a bong and blow the smoke out of the window.

----------


## tommo

Wel good weed smells like pine so.... lol

----------


## Motumz

Really? I smoked some grand daddy purple the other day, and it smelled sweet. Still the weed smoke smell, but sweet. It also tasted good when I licked it haha.

----------


## HipStar

How much do of it do I use in a joint? and how many joints should I smoke for it to take effect?

----------

